

Tiny, dirty, iffy, good enough, basic multi-threaded web crawler in Python - rangeva
http://blog.webhose.io/2015/08/12/tiny-basic-multi-threaded-web-crawler-in-python

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10047200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10047200)

